# Manual 4x4 for Teryx



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just thought i would post on here to show you guys what RMAX setup for me to get away from the electronic 4x4 stock setup. With this setup when you pull the lever its in no more having to drive forward or backwards to get it to lock in. This setup will lock in in the middle of a mudhole even if you are stuck and not moving. I recommend this for anyone who has the stock kawi setup. Let me or rmax know what ya think or if your interested.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh Yeah! There's nothing like having confidence in your 4 wheel drive engagement. I love not having to wonder, will it work this time? I love my manual 4x4. Thanks again RMAX.


----------



## Nickw7786 (Oct 30, 2012)

Is someone selling those or did you make it? I am about to make one because I cant find them for sale anywhere.


----------



## RedRon (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm interested in buying one for my teryx too.


----------



## tmcgee09 (Aug 3, 2011)

contact rmax on here he can help you out me and him made this setup for mine


----------

